

MPI-Mapreduce - helwr
http://www.sandia.gov/~sjplimp/mapreduce.html

======
hendler
Posted by the same user (at the same time as): "MPI Is Dead … and It’s About
Time" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1331226>

The above article is from 2007 but the library here was updated in March 2010.

MPI is not dead. Point made?

------
wendroid
The sad thing about MPI is that it's entrenched. To run it on the biggest iron
such as Blue Gene they have to use a mechanism called OS Bypass to get the
bytes on the wire fast enough because the Linux kernel takes an age. One of
the other teams in Sandia work on alternatives to running Linux; see their use
of Plan 9 in "Using Currying and process-private system calls to break the
one-microsecond system call barrier, Ronald G. Minnich, John Floren, Jim
Mckie" - <http://iwp9.org/slides/usecsys.pdf>

However, obviously the actual users want to maintain their investment in their
MPI based Fortran software so it's one of those situations where merely
matching the current systems is not enough unless you can demonstrate heaps of
potential.

